# The coastal Penglai city needs native teacher!!!



## Floydeo (Mar 28, 2013)

Salary: 7000-8000 yuan per month and FREE accomodation
Airfare subsidy: Yes
Students: 6-14 years old
Work time: 16-20 classes per week; office hour; one and a half days off
Working city: Penglai city, Shandong province
Start time: ASAP and Working visa covered
Requirement: Caucasian; native english speaker; bachelor degree; Teaching certificate; experience

Tel: 027-87415963


----------

